# Glühwein



## drsiebenmal (Nov 1, 2011)

Πριν περιγράψουμε το τέρας, πρέπει πρώτα να το βαφτίσουμε. _*Γκλιβάιν*_, δηλαδή: πυρακτωμένο κρασί.

Κατανοώ όσους θα το έγραφαν γκλυβάιν με -υ- (με τη λογική της αντιστρεψιμότητας), αλλά πιστεύω ότι αυτή η πρακτική έχει ξεπεραστεί. Διαφωνώ όμως κάθετα με την απόδοση γκλουβάιν (και ας υπερέχει, ελπίζω προσωρινά :), με σαρωτικά ποσοστά αλλά ελάχιστες ψήφους στο νέτι) –όπως διαφωνώ με κάθε απόδοση του γερμανικού ü ως (ι)ού. Δεν θα πω και δεν θα γράψω ποτέ μου Μ(ι)ούλερ, Ντούσελντορφ, ούτε φ(ι)ούρερ κλπ. Είναι λάθος, πώς να το κάνουμε (και περιμένω τον αντίλογο).

Το γκλιβάιν λοιπόν είναι ένα ζεστό αλκοολούχο ποτό, πολύ συνηθισμένο στην κεντρική Ευρώπη την εποχή του _αντβέντ_ (Advent) –των τεσσάρων εβδομάδων πριν από τα Χριστούγεννα, ιδιαίτερα στις υπαίθριες χριστουγεννιάτικες αγορές ("Christkindlmarkt").

Το ποτό κατασκευάζεται με βάση κόκκινο ή λευκό κρασί (ανάλογα με την περιοχή), αρταίνεται με διάφορα μπαχαρικά (συνήθως κανέλα, γαρίφαλο, λεμονόφλουδες και αστεροειδές άνισο), γλυκαίνεται κατά βούληση και ζεσταίνεται –όχι πάνω από τους 78[SUP]ο[/SUP] Κελσίου όμως, επειδή από εκεί και πέρα εξατμίζεται το οινόπνευμα, η γεύση των μπαχαρικών απαξιώνεται, και υπάρχει και η υποψία ότι δημιουργούνται καρκινογόνα παραπροϊόντα από τη θέρμανση των γλυκαντικών ουσιών. Η νόμιμη ελάχιστη περιεκτικότητα σε οινόπνευμα είναι 7% (Vol%).

Σύμφωνα με τη γερμανική βίκη, το γκλιβάιν είναι απόγονος του ρωμαϊκού Conditum Paradoxum (βρασμένο μέλι με κρασί, αρτυμένο με πιπέρι, μαστίχα, δαφνόφυλλα, ζαφορά, χουρμάδες και ψημένα κουκούτσια από χουρμάδες, μείγμα το οποίο στο τέλος αραίωναν και με άλλο κρασί).

Το ενδιάμεσο ποτό φαίνεται πώς ήταν στη μεσαιωνική Ευρώπη το Hippocras (Latin: _vīnum Hippocraticum_, «ιπποκράτειο οίνο» θα το λέγαμε εμείς), που βρίσκεται με διάφορους τρόπους γραφής: hipocras, hippocrass, ypocrasse, ypocras, hypocras, hyppocras, ipocras και ippocras, με τεράστια ιστορία και πολλές και ποικίλες παραλλαγές, αλλά ως βασική συνταγή: Ζεσταμένο κρασί με ζάχαρη και μπαχαρικά (συνήθως κανέλα) που θεωρούνταν φαρμακευτικό παρασκεύασμα.


----------



## VickyN (Nov 1, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Κατανοώ όσους θα το έγραφαν γκλυβάιν με -υ- (με τη λογική της αντιστρεψιμότητας), αλλά πιστεύω ότι αυτή η πρακτική έχει ξεπεραστεί. Διαφωνώ όμως κάθετα με την απόδοση γκλουβάιν (και ας υπερέχει, ελπίζω προσωρινά :), με σαρωτικά ποσοστά αλλά ελάχιστες ψήφους στο νέτι) –όπως διαφωνώ με κάθε απόδοση του γερμανικού ü ως (ι)ού. Δεν θα πω και δεν θα γράψω ποτέ μου Μ(ι)ούλερ, Ντούσελντορφ, ούτε φ(ι)ούρερ κλπ. Είναι λάθος, πώς να το κάνουμε (και περιμένω τον αντίλογο)


 Εσύ είσαι ο δόκτωρ και σέβομαι την τεράστια εμπειρία σου, αλλά εμένα αυτό το ξερό γιώτα στη θέση του πλούσιου, ζουμερού θα έλεγα, u Umlaut, με ξενίζει. Πώς να το πώ, μου φαίνεται λίγο. (Οπότε θα προτιμούσα το "ξεπερασμένο" ύψιλον.) Για το ου, ούτε κουβέντα! Με ενοχλεί όταν το βλέπω, και σκέφτομαι ότι αυτός που το έγραψε δεν έχει απευθείας σχέση με τα Γερμανικά - μάλλον μεσολάβησε αγγλικό κείμενο. Άσε που υπάρχουν και 42.100 αποτελέσματα για Gluewein! Να τα πάρουμε δηλαδή κι αυτά στα σοβαρά;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 1, 2011)

VickyN said:


> [...]αλλά εμένα αυτό το ξερό γιώτα στη θέση του πλούσιου, ζουμερού θα έλεγα, u Umlaut, με ξενίζει. Πώς να το πώ, μου φαίνεται λίγο. (Οπότε θα προτιμούσα το "ξεπερασμένο" ύψιλον.)


Μια συνήθεια είναι όλα σε αυτόν τον κόσμο! :) Είναι τόσο πολλά τα πλεονεκτήματα της απλογράφησης...


----------



## nickel (Nov 1, 2011)

Έχει πλάκα πάντως που το _υ_ μπορεί να έχει χάσει τον ήχο του, αλλά εξακολουθεί να διατηρεί την εικόνα του. Το ότι θεωρούμε πιο χορταστικό να λέμε _Φύρερ_ αντί να λέμε _Φίρερ_. Να _λέμε_. 

Επιστρέφω στην παράνοια της πολιτικής.


----------



## sarant (Nov 1, 2011)

Θα μπορούσαμε να συμφωνήσουμε να χρησιμοποιούμε το υ στις μεταγραφές μας, αλλά μόνο για το γαλλικό u και το γερμανικό ü, όχι για το y.

Αυτό το Hippocras, που υπάρχει στον Γεωργιλλά ως μπουκράς, δεν ξέρω αν είναι από τον Ιπποκράτη ή από το υποκεραστόν με παρετυμολογική προσθήκη του Ιπποκράτη.


----------



## nickel (Nov 1, 2011)

sarant said:


> Θα μπορούσαμε να συμφωνήσουμε να χρησιμοποιούμε το υ στις μεταγραφές μας, αλλά μόνο για το γαλλικό u και το γερμανικό ü, όχι για το y.


Ή θα συμφωνήσουμε ότι όλα τα ξένα (κύρια και προσηγορικά) είναι ήχοι που θα αποδίδουμε με τον απλούστερο τρόπο, ή θα πρέπει, λόγιοι και μαθητές, να γράφουμε με όσο γίνεται περισσότερη αντιστρεψιμότητα μπορούμε, φωνηέντων και συμφώνων, και με γνώση της ξένης ορθογραφίας. Άμα αρχίσουμε να ξηλώνουμε αυτή τη λογική, δεν ξέρουμε πού θα σταματήσουν οι εξαιρέσεις.


----------



## VickyN (Apr 21, 2012)

VickyN said:


> Για το ου, ούτε κουβέντα! Με ενοχλεί όταν το βλέπω, και σκέφτομαι ότι αυτός που το έγραψε δεν έχει απευθείας σχέση με τα Γερμανικά - μάλλον μεσολάβησε αγγλικό κείμενο.



Μεγάλη μπουκιά φάε, μεγάλη κουβέντα μην πεις. :blush:
Έχω σήμερα την Peenemünde, και πώς να την πω Πεενεμύντε, που δεν θα την καταλάβει κανείς;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 21, 2012)

Χμμμ, ο γκούγκλης δίνει καμιά δεκαριά Πεενεμίντε και (καμιά εικοσαριά -ύντε) ρωτάει μήπως εννοούμε Πεενεμούντε. Όχι ρε, Πεενεμίντε θέλουμε!

(Α, ναι, έχει και μετρημένα στα δάχτυλα των χεριών Πενεμίντε. Εδώ που τα λέμε...)


----------



## VickyN (Apr 21, 2012)

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## daeman (Apr 21, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> [...] Όχι ρε, Πεενεμίντε θέλουμε!
> 
> (Α, ναι, έχει και μετρημένα στα δάχτυλα των χεριών Πενεμίντε. Εδώ που τα λέμε...)



Πένες με μέντα; Αμέσως! Πειράζει που έχουν και λίγο μπέικον; 





Στο *B*MP, το Β είναι bold, τριπλό· έχει και broad beans. Be bold.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 21, 2012)

VickyN said:


> Μεγάλη μπουκιά φάε, μεγάλη κουβέντα μην πεις. :blush:
> Έχω σήμερα την Peenemünde, και πώς να την πω Πεενεμύντε, που δεν θα την καταλάβει κανείς;


Εγώ πάντως μόνο Πεενεμούντε θα έγραφα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 21, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Εγώ πάντως μόνο Πεενεμούντε θα έγραφα.


Αυτή είναι βέβαια μια απόδοση που προσπαθεί να συμβιβάσει διάφορες παλιότερες απόψεις (αντιστρεψιμότητα κλπ) --και είναι και αλυσιτελής, αφού αν είχες την Gertrude από το Peenemünde, θα ισοπέδωνες δύο διαφορετικούς ήχους. Αν είχες έναν Gunther κι από κοντά έναν Günther, το ίδιο. Σε διαβεβαιώνω ότι ο γερμανόφωνος ξενίζεται (ηχητικά) περισσότερο από το ελληνικό -ου- παρά από το -ι- ως απόδοση του ü (γι' αυτό και ο συμβιβασμός Μύλερ, Πεενεμύντε κλπ, που όμως φωνητικά δεν έχουν σημασία και απλώς περιπλέκουν την ελληνική ορθογραφία).


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 21, 2012)

Εμένα μ' απασχολεί η αντιστρεψιμότητα για χάρη του Μήτσου. Όταν γράφω "ι", ο Μήτσος θα ψάχνει αυτό το ξένο όνομα να γράφεται με "i", ενώ βάζοντας "ου", κατευθύνεται προς το "u".


----------

